# My new car has arrived



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

After a few weeks of nervous waiting i finally picked up my new car tonight 

I know alot of you have been asking what it was, but i couldn't say for certain untill i knew the money for the TT had cleared. But anyway thats all by the by and i am a proud owner of a :

51 Plate
Honda S2000
Berlina Black with Red Leather
22k on the clock

It's a UK car from a Honda dealer who cut me a very good price so they could meet their End of Month sales targets 

To compare it to the TT would be silly becasue they are 2 completely different cars aimed at 2 completely diferent markets, so i will sum it up in the following catagories:

*Interior*
Not as plush as the TT for sure, but certainly not as 'Jap' as alot of cars i have been in. From the momment you sit into it you know its a drivers car becasue the dashboard controls surround the driver and staring you is the red 'START' button!. Also.... the electric dash is just magic! 

The stereo is quite frankly shite at the moment becasue S2's only come with front speakers, but there are some nifty dashboard controls which can be used with aftrmarket stereos as well.

The red leather is lovely and is a darker red than you would expect so it doesn't look too 'pimpish'. The only real gripe i have got is the mats are crap, so i will be investing in some full length 'Muz' mats.

*Exterior*
Not as eyecatching as the TT, but with the looooooong bonnet and HUGE arches the S2 certainly is no MX5 clone. Its only once you get close up can you appreciate the curves, and i have to say the Black bodywork really shows it off well.

*Engine*
This is where the S2 comes into a class of its own. To give you an example, i picked it up at 7 tonight and was pootling my way home getting used to it when all of a sudden a Boxtser came screaming up behind me..... I dropped it from 6th to 4th, floored it and dialled all the way up to 9k revs, changed to 5th and he was gone in my dust! FANTASTIC!!! The engine LOVES to be driven and the sound is just amazing (I think Rob might have something to add to that?!) as the VTEC kicks in at 6k. It sounds like a motorbike on steroids. Its a 2.0 and produces 240bhp without any turbo or S/c. To put it simply, its the highest BHP per litre N/A production car currently available, with 120bhp per litre  The torque is quite low, but get the revs up and it comes in by the bucket load and the grin factor appears on your face as you dial all the way to 9k.  What i fell in love with most on the S2 was you can drive it normally then you have the power there if you need it. Civilised yet hoonable! 

*Comforts*
Air Con, Wind Deflector, 6 second Electric Roof, Leather, etc etc need i say more?

*Overall*
After 3 years of TT ownership i felt it was time to move on, it no longer felt special to me. So I needed something fast, fairly economical, stylish, fairly rare and of course.. a drop top. I drove the boxster 2.5 and 2.7 and they were too slow (can't afford a S), the Z4 was to expensive, so the only other option was the S2k which i thought i would hate, but one test drive and i was hooked! 

The TT may be gone, but its been replaced with something just as good i feel. I'll try and get some pics up at the weekend when i give her the full wash and wax love treatment inside and out. 

Cheers


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Nice choice. I really like the styling of the S2000 and agree that it's not as Jap as some could expect. A really nice package.

I'm unsure I could live with having to rev it all the time and the lack of low down torque. I'm sure this is not an issue for you and it would be tedious if were all after the same car.

I hope you enjoy it as much as the TT. Good luck with it and don't forget you don't have quattro! :wink:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Excellent choice Kev. Enjoy. Cracking track cars too. Just be easy on the throttle in the wet!

Paul


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Its a great car, & the engine note is fantastic. I am sure you will enjoy lots...

I think it can also be compared to the Boxster more accurately than the TT, as they are both true sportscars. However, they are both more compramised than the TT...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Nice - worth it for the engine and that 9000rpm limit alone. Great colour combo too


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Hope you have fun. I came close to getting an s2000 when I sold my TTC but plumped for the TTR instead. Both have their good and bad points. I don't regret my choice, but likewise I don't think I'd have regretted it if I had gone the other way.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

See the results the CTR turned in on the 0-100-0 test and take off some more, and you have one brisk little motor. Enjoy. But don't get caught knapping...


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Good choice Kev.

Were on my wish list until I tried to get behind the wheel.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

nice one mate, hope you enjoy ownership as much as you did your TT!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Good show Kev, a good mate of mine has one of these and I love it. I think the looks are fantastic, particularly the long bonnet coming into a point in the middle. I also like the inside, you sit really low and the transmission tunnel helps to give you the feeling of a true sports car.

Love the engine, to me it sounds like a jet engine when the VTEC kicks in.

I also concur on the colour, very nice.

Pics please.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Good show Kev, a good mate of mine has one of these and I love it. I think the looks are fantastic, particularly the long bonnet coming into a point in the middle. I also like the inside, you sit really low and the transmission tunnel helps to give you the feeling of a true sports car.
> 
> Love the engine, to me it sounds like a jet engine when the VTEC kicks in.
> 
> ...


What i really like about the styling is the way the front wheel arch tops are relatively close to the overall bonnet line height, giving that nice flared look and purposeful stance when viewed front 3/4 or sideways on.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

So I guessed right - an S2000 

A good alternative to the Boxster, both cars having high revving VVT engines, and RWD. There is quite a bit of rivalry between the two, on the roads and on internet forums :wink:

You're going to notice a big difference coming from the 'safe' 4wd TT, with it's low revving high torque turbo engine, and the S2000 RWD screamer! Driving around in a TT always puts a big smile on your face, as it's such a good looking car, but once you've had the S2000's tail out, in a controlled manner, you'll be laughing out loud :lol:

Now, lesson 1: Opposite lock ....

Hope you enjoy the car, keep us updated.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

some pics?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Nice choice Kev - I'm sure you'll appreciate it more and more, esp in the summer.
Go steady with the loud pedal in the wet tho.....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for all the positve replies! It really does come as a compliment, especially as alot of you drive much superior cars! 

I drove it for the first time in the wet on the way home from work tonight and it did feel a bit twitchy. I have done alot of research/reading on how to drive a S in the wet (and also in general) and i can honestly say that if i hadn't have read it, i would have treated it similar to the TT and i prob would have wrapped it into a central reservation tonight! 

It really is an awesome car and i am chuffed with my purchase, all the way to 9k! 

An interesting review here 

Cant wait for the 'other marques' meet now.

Cheers


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Kev,

Driving into London last Friday evening, I came across an S2000 at some traffic lights and I have to say it looked very nice. So enjoy it. Lets have some pics though.

Moley


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Cool - nice to have someone on the forum with another different motor.

S2000 also supposed to have one of the best gearboxes available I think?

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

snaxo said:


> Cool - nice to have someone on the forum with another different motor.
> 
> S2000 also supposed to have one of the best gearboxes available I think?
> 
> Damian


The gearbox was the thing which most impressed me by the s2000. The engine was a let down for me as I had raised my hopes up a bit too much.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Congrats on the new motor. I have never driven one, but after driving an hired MX5 last year, I remembered what I've been missing with rear wheel drive cars. You'll have a lot of fun.

Also, doesn't that bird off 5th Gear drive one?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

snaxo said:


> Cool - nice to have someone on the forum with another different motor.
> 
> S2000 also supposed to have one of the best gearboxes available I think?
> 
> Damian


Yup, I have read of it having the finest gearbox & the best 4cylinder engine ever made. Thats pretty high praise!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

they make dam fine lawn mowers as well


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

and as you say great for track days.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Forgot to say, Kev, watch your oil levels. A mate of mine destroyed the engine on his s2000 after it ran dry. No warning light either.


----------

